# [SOLVED] Shorting PSU for watercooling test



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi Guys, :grin:

Just away to setup my rig with the watercooling so obviously I need to to test this with out powering the whole PC. 

I've looked into shorting the PSU and I know how to do it, but I have also heard that there has to be a minimum load on the PSU or there's a risk I'll blow it. Does anyone know what the minimum load is and on which rails? Thnx in advance!


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Shorting PSU for watercooling test*

Itz all ok guys. I shorted the PSU with watercooling, HDD and DVD connected to provide minimum load. All went well and there was no leaks :grin:


----------

